# Zipwall



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

I do small to mid-size commercial tenant improvements and building R & M / renos for food and beverage plants including framing, drywall, T-bar ceilings, all kinds of flooring and yes, paint.

While I am a general contractor my partner and I are doing more and more painting and we want to broaden our ability to spray more of our jobs. However, containing overspray has always been a significant issue for us and we usually end up rolling figuring that it will take so long to set up poly that we might as well get to it and just roll the job. We also need to be able to efficiently erect / take down a temporary spray booth for doing doors, cabinets, etc.

I came across zipwall.com and their product "appears" to be a great solution for us. We figure 4 of the 12' poles will get us going and then we'll add to that as biz grows. It would be much appreciated if anyone with experience with the zipwall system would comment please.

Many thanks,

Rob


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Great system to have. Buy the 4 pole package. I have 3 sets and they get used all the time.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I sell a knock off version for about half the price, great systems....there are cheaper ones though.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Love mine!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You won't regret buying them....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That's probably a good company to buy stock in these days! When all the hoopla over RRP first started, they posted on every blog and tried to spam here several times!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Have the 6 pole set. It has been a great tool.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your feedback--sounds like you're all very satisfied with your poles.



NCPaint1 said:


> I sell a knock off version for about half the price, great systems....there are cheaper ones though.


Question to you NCPaint1: What is the trade name of the knock off version you carry?

Thanks,

Rob


----------

